
Record-Setting Hard Drive Writes Information One Atom at a Time - ourmandave
http://gizmodo.com/record-setting-hard-drive-writes-information-one-atom-a-1783740015
======
CarolineW
Several submissions of this item:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12116686](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12116686)
(nature.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12116577](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12116577)
(sciencenewsline.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12116127](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12116127)
(wsj.com)

Which will win the race for votes?

